# DeWalt 12 Volt Lithium Ion Drill & Driver



## rrich (Jun 24, 2009)

Right after the holidays I picked up one of those 12v LiIon drivers. The 1/4" bits snap in. It has quickly become my go to tool for driving screws. Just the other day at school DeWalt offered a special purchase if 50 items were sold we would get a free battery for each tool purchased. I bought the 3/8" drill. Both are very impressive tools. 

I did notice that the battery charge does not seem to last as long as the big, heavy, bulky, XRP 18v batteries. However the quick charging, lighter weight and compact nature of these tools more than make up for the minuscule difference in run time. 

The chargers supplied with the tools are "Smart Chargers" and allow the batteries to remain on the charger after full charge without being detrimental to the batteries.

Both of these deserve a "Good Choice" rating. (I've acquired two, several months apart.)

If you don't understand the implications and features of an impact driver I would avoid the impact wrench version. I saw somebody using the impact version that didn't understand and snapped off a screw.


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

Haven't tried the DW but I love the Makita and the Hitachi, and can't imagine not being really fond of most of the other similar drivers...these are just such a handy, convenient size that's so easy and comfortable to use. My "Micro" driver sees ~ 90% of the action.


----------



## EHCRain (Oct 24, 2010)

Picked a set up and now use it more than my 18v Hitachi. Great for most projects, especially if you are always near a power source to keep the batteries charged.


----------

